# Swimmer's Bladder Disease?



## Chewy17 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a red belly and he's a bit older(10-12 years). Last week my piranha(Chewy) started sitting at the gravel, this was not like him. Then the past two-three days his tail is now starting to rise to the top. I have researched a bit and found this disease called swimmer's bladder for fish? Maybe? I'm thinking that this could be what's wrong? The resolutions seem crazy! I love my piranha, however I don't think he would take kindly to me grabbing him and poking him with a needle. or even trying to hand feed, will a piranha even eat peas? He is still a little active, we have turned off the filter and this seems to help relieve the stress of swimming. So many questions and I need help with answers. Anyone out there know anything? any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have attached a photo and can attach more if needed. Chewy is family and we suffer when he's suffering. Thank you for your help.

- Jesse


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Late reply, missed this topic I think.
Not sure if it's the swimbladder. Usually that gives problems with swimming as well, something I don't see you mention.

What are your parameters, and what's your temperature ?


----------

